# Maz_- New Networking Tech



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Everyone, I give you and very proud to present.....

*Maz_-* our newly appointed Networking Tech.

:4-clap::4-clap:​


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations !!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats, Maz_- ......nice goin' and WTG!!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Congratulations and Welcome to the TSF team!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Maz_


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats

BG


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Congratulations *Maz_*!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Welcome to the staff!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the appointment!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard Maz_ :wave:


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello..everyone. Thank you very much. Nice to be a part of such helpfull community :wink:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Congratulations*


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats on the promotion!


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard Maz_!

I've not been here all that long but it's a great crew and i've had my share of fun! Let me know if there's any questions i might be able to answer as you settle in. 

Riv


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations. Do you know what you've let yourself in for? :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Shhhh....you're not suppose to tell him that. :laugh:


JohnthePilot said:


> Congratulations. Do you know what you've let yourself in for? :grin:


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

2xg said:


> Shhhh....you're not suppose to tell him that. :laugh:


It cant be that bad surely.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Maz_- said:


> It cant be that bad surely.


Yes.......and her name ain't Shirley.....:lol:

You just happen to be in one of the busy areas.....get your track shoes on. The thanks you receive for assisting others in your spare time will be worth the effort.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

2xg said:


> Shhhh....you're not suppose to tell him that. :laugh:


He, he... yes it's better if the new victums don't know that until after it's too late to change their minds... 

It's a hard job to sell!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome and congrats I' am sure you will do well you have a good team there


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

Welcome and thanks for accepting the challenge.


----------

